# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Côn trùng rán thách thức lòng can đảm thực khách khi đến Campuchia

## hangnt

*Từ bao đời nay, nhiều người khi du lịch Campuchia vẫn xem côn trùng là món ăn ngon mà dân dã, chất lượng thì không thua gì các món “đặc sản” khác.*

Du lịch đến Campuchia, hình ảnh quen thuộc mà du khách thường thấy đó là ẩm thực đường phố với món ăn côn trùng rán khá hấp dẫn. Trên các trạm dừng chân, điểm du lịch, chợ truyền thống đều bày bán côn trùng rán. Nó được người dân đặt trong các mâm nhựa, nhôm mang đi chào mời du khách.



Người bán côn trùng rán.
Có thể ai đó chưa từng ăn sẽ thấy kinh hãi, í ẹ, nhăn mặt và đặt câu hỏi: “Côn trùng thì làm sao mà ăn được?”. Đúng là nhìn thì có phần ghê thật! Nhưng nếu đã thử qua rồi thì không bao giờ quên hương vị đặc trưng của nó: Béo ngậy, giòn tan.

Những côn trùng như nhền nhện, cà cuống, trứng kiến, ve sầu, dế cơm, nhộng ong, châu chấu… được người dân bắt trong môi trường tự nhiên nên rất an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm. Đây cũng là cách tạo công ăn việc làm cho nhiều nông dân Campuchia. Những khi nông nhàn, không việc làm, họ đi săn nhền nhện ở những hốc đất, sau đó mang đi bán cho thương lái; hoặc tự chế biến rồi mang đi bán dạo.



Cà cuống rán.
Trên các con đường du khách đi qua, nếu thấy hình ảnh một hồ nước nhỏ, phía trên dựng một tấm nylon trắng cùng với bóng đèn thì đừng quá bất ngờ. Đó là cách bắt dế truyền thống của người bản địa để cho ra đời món dế rán giòn rụm, được đem bán với giá khoảng 1000 Riel (khoảng 5.000 đồng)/con. Cà cuống, ve sầu, châu chấu… cũng có những cách bắt thủ công tương tự vậy.

Như đã nói, ẩm thực đường phố của Campuchia dân dã, không cầu kỳ, ngay cả cách chế biến. Côn trùng sau khi làm sạch, người bán sẽ mang đi rán và trộn thêm một chút gia vị cho vừa ăn. Vậy là có món côn trùng béo, bùi, giòn thơm ngon với người dân bản địa và lạ miệng với du khách.

Hãy thử trải nghiệm cảm giác lạ khi dùng món côn trùng rán, nó không đáng sợ như nhiều người nghĩ đâu.



Trứng kiến rán.



Nhền nhện rán.
_Theo afamily_

----------

